
Show HN: SiteExplainer, Drag-n-Drop editor to create Documentation for your site - superasn
https://www.siteexplainer.com/
======
superasn
Creator here. This was a weekend project that turned to be a lot longer :)
This is my first version. Happy to answer any questions.

P.S. I see a lot of new sign-ups but no comments so far. I am eagerly awaiting
your feedback. Is the site working for you? What are your first impressions?

